# First Bash....



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This is my first bash at a close up with the Nikon and my home made supplimentary close up lens. The picture may be too big, if it is I'll blat it.

Lighting is a problem (as always) as the front element of the lens is almost touching the subject.









Technique will improve I hope.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

obviously nowt wrong with the lens, I'm sure with a bit of practice it will come. It's the lighting that buggers me up with close ups. The lens is so close to the object that you can't get the light in there.

I can't believe how much better my results are now. I was happy with the first pics I ever took with the samsung, now I spend most of the time deleting pics because they aren't good enough!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice job Stan...









Jason


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice - better than owt I will ever churn out.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan, thats a great photo,lets see some more. fred


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks lads,

I've been reading the instructions for the 990, and picking up tips from the web, since I got home from work.









It's a good tool, I hope I can do it justice.









I'm totally knackered tonight, short staffed again and still exceeding targets.







For no extra pay.









I'll take some more pictures with this clever camera when I'm awake enough to do it justice.


----------



## MikeM (Jun 21, 2003)

Great close-up Stan.

MikM


----------

